# 17s with which springs?



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

I am getting some 17s soon and plan on dropping my GXE as well. My first question is what tire width i should go with, a 205 or 215? Secondly, I love the look of the Spotlines but hear some bad things about them. The pro-kits "sound" better, but the drop isn't quite low enough in the front for me. I want a comfortable street ride and I will have the KYB AGXs to go with my springs. Which setup would you guys say is the way to go?

Thanks


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well I am in your exact situation but after reading that 14 page thread on eibach problems i have seen the light.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

go with the 205's and get some ground-control coilovers(comes with eibach springs) and invest in some kyb adjustable shocks. this is the setup i have on my 200 and the ride is smooth.


----------

